# U.S. Captains Training



## Captain Moffitt (Oct 11, 2013)

_*Straight Forward Captain's Licenses Courses that work!*_

All Classes USCG Approved! 
We offer on-line and traditional classroom courses

Please visit our website at www.uscaptainstraining.com
or 
Call 866.293.9308

We offer:

-OUPV (Six Pack) - Master Coastal and Inland
-Towing Endorsement -Sailing Endorsement
-Up Grade from Inland to Coastal

_*Local class scheduled in Pensacola December 6, 2013 through December 14, 2013. *_


----------

